# What are your New Years traditions or routines?



## Ronni (Jan 3, 2021)

In the South, serving black eyed peas on New Years are considered good luck for the coming year, so manu families in this part of the country serve black eyed peas in some form. I have been making Hoppin’John for years, served with mounds of hot buttered cornbread.

Hoppin’ John is basically a big pot of black beans, simmered with a ham hock and a bunch of seasonings for flavor, served over steamed rice sprinkled with with cornbread on the side, It’s a rich, flavorful dish, freezes really well, and it’s easy on the budget too.

It’s one of my family’s favorite meals and I always make a huge pot and lots of extra cornbread so they can take some home!


I have a batch simmering on the stove right now, and I’ll pop the cornbread in the oven in a bit. The family in our bubble are coming over a bit later to hang out and share the meal.

I don’t make New Years Resolutions, but I do sort of overview the year before and plan to make whatever changes I feel are needed to enhance my quality of life, whether mentally or physically.

And the last thing I do is when I’m taking down our Christmas decorations (we decorate a lot) is I use the opportunity to deep clean those areas, which gives me a jump start on my spring cleaning.

What about you?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2021)

On New Year's Eve. I make sure the bills/debts have all been paid, take out the trash, and make sure that my little apartment is in order.

On New Year's Day, I take a few minutes to tally up my income/expenses from the previous year and rough out a budget for the new year.

I also try not to spend any money for as far into the new year as possible.  It's just a silly game based on the notion that the way the year starts is the way the year will go.

As far as food goes I always follow the tradition of ending the year on a high note and starting the new year with a humble meal similar to the one pictured above.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Ronni (Jan 3, 2021)

I love those ideas!!  Part of my New Years traditions since I met Ron, which I didn’t cover above, is that we go out of town for our New Year’s Eve celebration, and then have our New Years Hoppin’John get together when we get back.

The point being that we’re busy and not in town usually right at New Years and somehow the I always end up feeling like I’m running to catch up with new year once I get settled back in to our normal routine!

Maybe I need to establish a “week after the New Year” habit or tradition or whatever to do the things that get lost in the bustle of the way our new year typically goes!!


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

I don't have any traditions. Never had a need for any. To me it's basically just another day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

Sometimes I wonder if all people who live alone really have any reason to have any traditions. I don't know.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

My tradition is wishing I could still drink!


----------



## 911 (Jan 3, 2021)

I live in Pennsylvania Dutch country, so on New Year’s Day, we eat pork and sauerkraut. My wife also makes spare ribs.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

911 said:


> I live in Pennsylvania Dutch country, so on New Year’s Day, we eat pork and sauerkraut. My wife also makes spare ribs.


Used to go there so often.  Beautiful area.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2021)

Had the traditional black eyed peas, coleslaw and cornbread.  Had some chow chow on top of the peas.  Used to love eating mama's black eyed peas on New Years as hers were the best!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Feb 16, 2021)

Ever since the early 1960s I would watch the New Year Parade from Pasadena and watch some college bowl games. Nowadays, I watch the Philadelphia Mummer's Parade:












I don't drink alcohol so I never go out bar hopping or anything like that.


----------

